# Sponsoring a single mom to Germany while on workpermit



## mayooran99 (Jan 6, 2018)

I have received a job offer in Germany. My mother is widowed and I'm her only child. Will I be able to sponsor her while I'm there in Germany? Are there any ways of extending her stay until I'm there? I really don't want to leave her alone in Sri Lanka.


----------

